# For those of you who have purchased Tylan....



## Lexi's Mom 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

where did you purchase it from? My malt is 10 mos. old and still tearing. Thought I might try this to see if it would clean it up, but too many choices on the internet. How much do I need to buy?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Angel Eyes works really well and it tastes better then straight Tylan (not that I've tried it-just heard  ) You can get it here:

Angel Eyes


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I got Tylan here: Tylan

I gave Tango & Tillie just a tiny bit...like 1/32th of a teaspoon once a day for 10 days. Then waited 10 days and if they still had tearing, I did 10 more days. Tango needed about 3 rounds and Tillie only needed one. You can mix the Tylan with cottage cheese.

Is your baby done teething? Just making sure since Tylan can cause their adult teeth to get yellow. 

Good Luck!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I had bought Angel Eyes at a local pet store. And I got Tylan from a Veterinarian Hospital in our area.

But you can get either on line also.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I did the Angels Glow for awhile when Perri was younger, but when I stopped it came back. Then when I joined here I learned it's not good for them to be on even those small doses of antibiotics long term, and it's best to try a course or two of just the Tylan. I did the 10 days on 10 days off 10 days on routine like Julie mentioned, and it really helped. I got mine from a vet - have you checked with yours?


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Judy - You can get Angel Eyes very reasonably at petedge or drugstore dot com (later has free shipping). It's the same as Tylan but has beef liver for palatibility. I am not using it yet on Uno until all his adult teeth come in. I don't recommend you start it yet if administering to puppies. During tooth development, it can cause permanent discoloration of the enamel which is the case for human children as well when given certain antibiotics.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Zoey had terrible tearing and after she was about a year old I used Angle Eyes and it cleared her up completely. I used it for a couple of months and then used it again for just a few weeks. We have a little tearing because of the hair growing out on her face but it's not bad and seems to be going away now. I loved Angel Eyes.


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

> I got Tylan here: Tylan
> 
> I gave Tango & Tillie just a tiny bit...like 1/32th of a teaspoon once a day for 10 days. Then waited 10 days and if they still had tearing, I did 10 more days. Tango needed about 3 rounds and Tillie only needed one. You can mix the Tylan with cottage cheese.
> 
> ...


Julie - how long does this last? And how do you store it? In the fridge, or just in a cool dry place? I have Angel Eyes from when I first got Snowball, but it has expired (2006) and I don't want to use it. Thanks!

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Here you go http://www.calvetsupply.com/index.asp?Page...amp;ProdID=1240 this is the cheapest that I have seen.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I ordered Tylan (elanco brand) from Amazon. It came pretty quickly!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i live in ireland ,unable to buy it here .i bought it lat year in england ,it worked went to buy more told that the licence for angel eyes had been with drawn sadly my 2 dogs are having to do without.jo in dublin


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=553421
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will have to check the expiration date on it. It is powder so you just store it in a cool dry place. I had tried Angels Glow and it really didn't help Tango. I ended up throwing it out.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The problem with Angel Eyes is the dosage of Tylosin (Tylan) is so low in it
that it doesn't work without giving it a long time, plus it has wheat product
added which some dogs are allergic to, thus perpetuating the problem.
Tylan dosage is usually about 1/16 to 1/8 tsp. per day for 10 days. It could
be 1/32 is not enough to help much. No antibiotic should be given over
a long period of time.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I've tried both Angel Eyes and Tylan and stayed with the Tylan because I didn't want to give Bianca the Angel Eyes for the rest of her life. I did 2 - 10 day rounds with 2 weeks inbetween and it did the trick - no more tear stains. I actually bought mine on Ebay and saved a few bucks - just make sure it says new and factory sealed.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

> Here you go http://www.calvetsupply.com/index.asp?Page...amp;ProdID=1240 this is the cheapest that I have seen.[/B]


I bought this bottle of Tylan but on this thread someone else recommends the 100mg bottle from a different store. Does this mean I need to more than double the amount each day? How much did you give your dog? Also, it isn't bad to give a maltese with elevated liver enzymes is it?
Thanks!
Robin


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=553821
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Robin, I would certainly consult a vet before giving any medication since 
there are elevated liver enzymes.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will.


----------



## Cody (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone, I'm new to forum. Anyways, I just got my Tylan bottle from ebay today and would like to start Cody on it. So I just wanted to confirm with some of you with experience on the appropriate dosage. Cody is about 10 months old, 9lbs, and I believe has all his adults in already. From what I've read, I should do a 10 day treatment, wait 10 days, and then do another round. But how much, 1/16 or 1/32 teaspoon? I even went out to buy those mini-measuring spoons from LNT in preparation, so I'm all ready to go.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> I got Tylan here: Tylan
> 
> I gave Tango & Tillie just a tiny bit...like 1/32th of a teaspoon once a day for 10 days. Then waited 10 days and if they still had tearing, I did 10 more days. Tango needed about 3 rounds and Tillie only needed one. You can mix the Tylan with cottage cheese.
> 
> ...


Tylan does not stain the teeth if given to puppies before their teeth come in. It is Tetracycline that does and they discovered this when human Mom's were given Tetracycline before the babies were born. And with kids taking Tetracycline for acne. 
Someone made a suggestion to me to try Buttermilk Powder on the younger puppies. Preliminary results says this does work. It's an old remedy.
Tina


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Angel Eyes works really well and it tastes better then straight Tylan (not that I've tried it-just heard  ) You can get it here:
> 
> Angel Eyes[/B]


I agree. 

I wouldn't mess with administering Tylan powder unless you really know what you're doing. Some of these people on this forum have years and years of experience as well as multiple dogs. I think Angel eyes is a safer alternative for a newbie (like myself).


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I've tried the Angel Eyes and like the Tylan (by elanco) much better. I bought mine on Ebay.


----------



## Cody (Oct 24, 2007)

Well I trie to give Cody 1/16 tsp of tylan but I think that seemed too much and the bitter taste over powered everything so he wouldn't touch his food. So I cut it down to 1/32 tsp. I bought lowfat organic strawberry yogurt, fat free cottage cheese, and organic strawberry jam. I mix a little less than a teaspoon of each plus the 1/32tsp of tylan all together, and so far thats the only way I've gotten him to take it. I worry that the sugar from the jam might be harmful for him, but without sugar, the tylan is just way too bitter to be masked by just the cottage cheese or yogurt. How much sugar is bad for dogs?


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

When I gave the Tylan to Rosie I put it in the middle of american cheese. She eats it so fast she doesn't even taste it.


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

I am from the Netherlands and in most countries here in Europe Tylan cannot be purchased without prescription of a vetinarian. And there are practically no vets you can convince giving you one, because of tearstaining. They will tell you that it is not safe because of the risk that the dog may get resistent to antibiotics.

I currently use Angel's Eyes to my satisfaction. Of course this contains small amounts of tylan, and the risk of A.B. resistency is still there, but much less. My vet does not know this, and i am not sure if he'd approve. 

The stains are not completely gone yet, but it's nothing a bit of groomingpowder and cornstarch can't fix...

Of course I already read that those of you that use Tylan, don't use it permanently.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have spent about $90 on Angel eyes for 4 months now, and have had some results, but as soon as I stop it comes back. So, I ordered Tylan, and am going to do the 10days on and 10days off. He is finished teething, diet hasn't changed, but it seems to come back. If this doesn't help then I will have the vet look at his tear ducts or other reasonings. My main point is that Angel Eyes is expensive, and long term, where as Tylan is short term and quicker results, and cheaper in the long haul of things. I will come back and repost my results of the Tylan.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Angel Eyes is Tylosin with other additives. Using either Angel Eyes or Tylan long-term is using an antibiotic on your dog long term. 

If you have a dog with chronic problems, I highly suggest you have it evaluated by a veterinary ophthalmologist before continuing chronic use of an antibiotic.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> Angel Eyes is Tylosin with other additives. Using either Angel Eyes or Tylan long-term is using an antibiotic on your dog long term.
> 
> If you have a dog with chronic problems, I highly suggest you have it evaluated by a veterinary ophthalmologist before continuing chronic use of an antibiotic.[/B]



I agree. Long term use of antibiotics promotes yeast overgrowth. And since antibiotics are usually given to remove bacteria, then it is possible there is a low grade infection going on if Tylan is clearing up tear stains. Tylan is just treating the symptoms of something else going on in the body.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I agree with you all, and will have Clifford looked at after doing a trial 10 day run. Clifford hasn't been on Angel Eyes for a straight 3 months anyways. I don't see this as me abusing the antibotics and treating something that might not be there. He was teething very badly, and I know all u say to wait it out, but it drives me nuts and can't. Angel Eyes was working but Angel eyes isn't as strong as the Tylan, and not as effective, and just too expensive. I don't see the harm of trying a 10 day trial period, before I run him over to the vet.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> I agree with you all, and will have Clifford looked at after doing a trial 10 day run. Clifford hasn't been on Angel Eyes for a straight 3 months anyways. I don't see this as me abusing the antibotics and treating something that might not be there. He was teething very badly, and I know all u say to wait it out, but it drives me nuts and can't. Angel Eyes was working but Angel eyes isn't as strong as the Tylan, and not as effective, and just too expensive. I don't see the harm of trying a 10 day trial period, before I run him over to the vet.[/B]


I only used Tylan a few times on Tango and then maybe once on Tillie and it worked. As long as you don't intend on keeping Clifford on the Tylan for a long period of time, I would try it and see if it works. The key is to use the smallest amount of it to get rid of the stains. Good Luck!


----------

